# Oak Forest HO Raceway, Oak Forest, IL



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

Here are the racing results from Aug. 16th, 2014

GLS Fat Tire on the Oval

1st: John S.
2nd: Rick D.
3rd: Mike W.
4th: Bill S.
5th: Richard S.
6th: Mitch L.


Lifelike "Back to School 500" on the oval

1st: John S.
2nd: Mitch L.
3rd: Rick D.
4th: Richard S.
5th: Bill S.
6th: Mike W.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Nice to see some Racing going on close to home!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wish they would have announced it first I would have liked to race!


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

I will start posting future races here as well as Facebook and www.oakforestraceway.com. I am looking at the next race Sunday, August 31. I will post to let everyone know.


----------

